# Gentoo on HP ProLiant DL145 kernel config

## audiodef

Does anyone have an HP ProLiant DL145 with Gentoo on it? If so, would you be willing to share your kernel config? I'm having trouble with the keyboard repeat and maybe with the system timer. Keyboard repeat doesn't work continuously - always stops after several repeats, and terminal scrolls jump back to the cursor after a few moments. I figure I just need to find the right drivers to include/exclude.

----------

